# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  nhờ các bác tư vấn về servo Fanuc beta is 1/6000 để làm spindle

## ngocsut

Kính thưa các bác, em rất hay dùng biến tần chạy servo. Nhưng hnay em nhặt dc con fanuc beta is 1/6000 như hình thì ko biết làm thế nào

Em muốn hỏi mấy vấn đề:
- cái môtor này đấu hình sao nên có 4 đầu dây, trong khi biến tần đầu ra có 3 dây, vậy em phải đấu như thế nào?
- theo cái tem trên thân môtor thì em ko hiểu con này dùng điện áp nào, vì nó ghi cả 172V 400hz và 200-240v 50/60hz. Vậy thông số nào đúng, trong khi để điều khiển động cơ lõi nam châm thì em cần mấy thông số: V/1000rpm, điện trở, cảm kháng cuộn dây... thì tuyệt nhiên ko tìm được 
Kính mong các bác thông não em cái

----------


## CNC FANUC

Con này 8pole, 3 day pha 1 gnd, áp danh định 170v ở 6000rpm áp còn cái kia là áp cho amplifier, muốn biết v/1000rpm thì quay trục 1000rpm rồi đó phase hi

----------

ngocsut, nhatson

----------


## ngocsut

Cảm ơn bác em nó đã cựa mình rồi, công nhận đời cao nên body bé mà cốt to, 6000rpm rất mượt. Giờ em lại ước xôi gấc giá như có driver em nó thì tốt quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## CNC FANUC

Em có đay nhưng để sưu tầm bữa trước sửa vài em này nhưng một em ko ổn định nên đang còn để lại ngắm chơi

----------


## ngocsut

Ây dà, driver giá có thơm ko bác, hợp lý có khi em làm spindle chạy position cho nó máu  :Smile: )

----------


## CNC FANUC

Vay invt của bác đang chạy velocity hả, em nghĩ bọn này ngon khi chạy với fanuc control chứ chạy với thứ khác không ngon , em ko biết giá vì em ko bán, bác có thể mua loại alfa i,hoặc beta, theo em ngon nhất là chạy với power mate E mà giá hơi chát mỗi cái tay cầm để parameter đủ cho bác mua được 1 bộ servo ngon

----------


## ngocsut

Thế là em có cái spindle chơi bời, 500w mà nghe êm sướng, đỡ phải nghe con chổi than dức cả óc : ))

----------

CKD

----------


## vusvus

> Thế là em có cái spindle chơi bời, 500w mà nghe êm sướng, đỡ phải nghe con chổi than dức cả óc : ))


Cái này gắn vào kiểu gì để đỡ bị runout vậy bác

----------


## thuhanoi

Ngococgocssut chạy bằng biến tần gì đó, mình mới thấy 1 chỗ có động cơ Fanuc đủ kích cỡ bỏ lăn lóc

----------


## Nam CNC

nè Ngocsut kết nối ER20 góc côn đúng không ? nhớ thiết kế thêm 1 con ốc lã đầu 45 độ vào cốt để giữ đầu ER nhé , kiểu côn để gá khoan thôi , chứ phay ngang nó rung tuột cái đầu er ra đó .

----------


## ngocsut

Em mua đầu cắt ER16 rời cho lên máy tiện cắt ngắn và móc lỗ 14. Cái trục con servo em khoan và taro M5. Sau đó em dùng con ốc M5 khá dài để vam đầu cắt vào trục, nếu căng quá thì lại vam tháo ra, cho servo chạy hết tốc lấy giấy ráp mịn rà cho cái trục mịn hơn rồi lại tra dầu bôi trơn và vam đầu cắt vào... cứ như vậy cho đến khi đầu cắt vào hết trục. Xong kiếm con lục giác M5 khoá lại. Tất nhiên runout ko thể so với hàng chuyên dụng nhưng chế cháo như vậy là chấp nhận đc
@bác thuhanoi: em dùng yakama V1000, nó có phần setup E5 giành riêng cho động cơ đồng bộ PM chạy chế độ open loop. Chạy rất là mượt  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC, thuhanoi

----------


## ngocsut

Vâng bác nam, em ko tiện côn vì cái trục nó vốn thẳng mà tiện côn phức tạp, tiện ko chuẩn thì còn tệ hơn. E có bulong khoá rồi nhưng sẽ còn phải tiện 1 cái kẹp nhôm 14-16 để khoá đầu cắt với trục cho chắc chắn

----------

